# Mullet Run



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone seeing anything going on?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Finger mullet are trickling in at central palm beach county


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Yeah. Seems like it started pretty early this year. Larges schools of mullet out of port Everglades a week ago.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

We went fishing yesterday evening and there was plenty of finger mullet in central palm beach county. We caught 2 under slot snook under one dock light flipping mullet , other docks the snook and tarpon laughed at us.


----------



## flytiger (Jan 5, 2019)

Massive schools this week down in southern palm beach county... wind and surf has made it impossible on the beach the last two days. 

Caught tarpon, shook, jacks, bluefish, and lady fish earlier in the week


----------

